
Apple at BlackHat: Reopening the “Going Dark” Debate - zdw
https://lawfareblog.com/apple-blackhat-reopening-going-dark-debate
======
mtgx
Sounds like Apple should ban PINs on iOS sooner rather than later, maybe even
starting with the next version.

